# umm..question??



## tre3z (Oct 3, 2007)

wana know which arts are best for weak people... an wana which art can't build up strength quickly using old or ancient methods?...


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 3, 2007)

Why?


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 3, 2007)

tre3z said:


> wana know which arts are best for weak people... an wana which art can't build up strength quickly using old or ancient methods?...


 
This question is to vague, need more background like what are you looking for in a Art, what is the purpose for taking said art. Really what is your motovation here.


----------



## FieldDiscipline (Oct 3, 2007)

wanzta kil innit


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll bite 
tell me please


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 3, 2007)

Sometimes the best answer is silence ...


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 3, 2007)

tre3z said:


> an wana which art can't build up strength quickly using old or ancient methods?...


 
You could get a job as a farm hand during hay season...It'll make you strong or kill you trying...


----------



## still learning (Oct 3, 2007)

Hello, The most effective martial art is : VERBAL JUDO, TONGUE FU ....the art of speaking correctly.

Any lawyer can make you look guilty or innocent....just from words.

Learn to talk you way out of trouble is best way and easiest way to win-win situtions.  Study body language too.

A good place to start is : TOASTMASTER'S...find the nearest one to you. (to speak anywhere). In addition is it good to start learning to run and run faster than the chaser's.  Anyone can learn to do this  (old or ancient ways).

There is NO shortcut's in martial arts...either you get strong or stay weak?
Tai chi, Qigong is also a soft way to train.  "Prefer (Qigong)!"

Now if you can carry weapons..guns, baseball bats? ....this changes things.

NO short cuts....life is that way in learning martial arts.........Aloha


----------



## disgruntled (Oct 10, 2007)

if you are looking for a martial art because you want to get into shape quick, just about any martial art that is high cardio will do the trick.  i have found that muay thai is very effective for that.


----------



## tre3z (Oct 11, 2007)

ah sorry took so long to respond . was quite bZ with other stuff...  

well i wasn't looking for any short cuts in training for any art as u know its takes time to develop an build strengths in any thing u do....  

And it wouldn't mind dedicating my life to doing a particular art..cuz life's kinda boring right now although i live in the caribbean ... i got patience an persistance to train every day to exhaustion till i master an create my own style..

my motivation actually i can't explain its not like i wana learn an art to beat up ppl ..my peaceful way of life's quite nice...wana be fit, meditate...enjoy life with my family.. an protect them when need be. 

Note well ppl i never stated i was weak.. jus wanted a lil info... so u can go be the farm hand >>>


LOL @ verbal judo...i gotta use dat alot to win  convo's with my girl 


Yep muy thai's what i wana do but there's no skools down here..  

i feel like every things out of reach ... i wouldnt mind getting   som1 some prime real estate at a good price down here so i can learn ..


thanx for answering my question they're no quick ways to build strength...


----------



## newGuy12 (Oct 11, 2007)

Haha!  If you can win in a conversation with your girlfriend using the verbal judo you are an *adept* at the verbal judo ways!!!

Seriously, though, good luck.  I am trying to get started now.  I weak, so anything I do right now is very useful and beneficial.  I hope to outgrow what I am doing soon though and step it up a bit.

SURELY there is SOME Teacher (any Teacher to start!) where you are.  
I am also conditioning my abdominal muscles with the highly regarded *Legendary Abs* routine.  Soon I will be able to demonstrate very tough abdominal development.  I will be able to offer my friends a "free shot" to the abdominal region, much like the Great Harry Houdini would do from time to time.

If there is no Teacher at all, you can purchase some instructional video and practice with a friend.  You will have to recruit a friend to do it with you.  That is a FAR CRY from having a Teacher, but,... where there's a will, there's a way!!!


----------



## tellner (Oct 11, 2007)

If you win and argument with your girlfriend you've lost. You may not know it yet, but it happened as sure as if you'd rolled boxcars at the craps table.


----------



## Yeti (Oct 11, 2007)

tellner said:


> If you win and argument with your girlfriend you've lost. You may not know it yet, but it happened as sure as if you'd rolled boxcars at the craps table.



Amen Brother!


----------



## tre3z (Oct 12, 2007)

hmmm...never 4t of it that way...





i've been training with the traditional clay pots 28cm diameter bout 30 pounds filled with sand for the past few dayz now..an today added water to it..the water really adds a punch..my arms are still heavy..muscles saw.

ive seen that movement applies less force..but standing still lifting the pots to a certain elevation tends to stretch an work on most muscles of my upper body.


i usually through a stone to see how far my training has progress an i can't control it..its like my arms apply more strength so now i guess i got to work on sensitivity...

havn't done  any lower body training with the pots yet .. apart from running


im thinkin of buying some weights to have on me daily as to get accustomed to them so ill be training doing regular activities.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 15, 2007)

tre3z said:


> hmmm...never 4t of it that way...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Is this in American slang?


----------



## Laurentkd (Oct 16, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> Is this in American slang?


 

Watch out, another few years and what we type will be equivalent to Old English!!


----------



## Dave Leverich (Oct 16, 2007)

I think it's actually in Trollese.


----------



## JBrainard (Oct 16, 2007)

tre3z said:


> my motivation actually i can't explain its not like i wana learn an art to beat up ppl ..my peaceful way of life's quite nice...wana be fit, meditate...enjoy life with my family.. an protect them when need be.


 
I'm no expert on Chinese martial arts but Chan style Tai Chi might be a good fit. I'd suspect that it's deep stances would be good for lower body strength. And, of course, Tai Chi is often called "meditation in motion." Just make sure the instructor is a good one that teaches the martial application of the art if you are interested in self/family defence.
Hope this helps.


----------



## JBrainard (Oct 16, 2007)

Dave Leverich said:


> I think it's actually in Trollese.


 
I think it's just part of the new "text messaging language" that has become so common place these days.


----------



## tre3z (Oct 27, 2007)

JBrainard said:


> I'm no expert on Chinese martial arts but Chan style Tai Chi might be a good fit. I'd suspect that it's deep stances would be good for lower body strength. And, of course, Tai Chi is often called "meditation in motion." Just make sure the instructor is a good one that teaches the martial application of the art if you are interested in self/family defence.
> Hope this helps.





k thanx ... i'll have to check out Tai Chi. 

Trollese...

well i don't like typing much.. so i try to shorten most words. if its a new text messaging language most of my frenz use it..didnt know how we typed got a name


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 27, 2007)

tre3z said:


> k thanx ... i'll have to check out Tai Chi.
> 
> Trollese...
> 
> well i don't like typing much.. so i try to shorten most words. if its a new text messaging language most of my frenz use it..didnt know how we typed got a name


 
LOL. The problem is that it's difficult to read, on this forum too there is a lot of people for whom English isn't their first language and it's even more difficult for them to try and understand what you mean. It's one of the things that I like about here, that posters come from so many different countries.


----------

